# Too many BS questions ( just to post ? )



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Get real, Food is so simple. Grass is green and the sky is blue, Anything inbetween is up top you.............. Get it together and post "REAL FOOD Q's"

Enough filling up the forum with, I can't, I don't know, Where do I get and the like Q'S.......... After all you do have access to the internet, Right ???:chef:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

We're not all pros.

The internet is full of opinions, but without knowing something about the person giving the opinion, it is of little to no value.

Getting the opinion and insight of someone you respect is the best part of the internet. In the early days of Eternal September - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I wrote an article for Novell's Certified Netware Engineer's magazine reviewing an O'Rielly book introducing the internet to the general IT person. My conclusion then was that the best part of the internet was the people.

I still think that's true.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Then answer me this, Where is the tree of common sense ? I have one in my yard.:chef:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Some people need guidance to find common sense. I don't understand where this angst is coming from. Maybe you should take a deep breath and gather your thoughts. We can't all think like you. For example, why is this non-cooking comment posted in the Food and Cooking forum? It will be moved to the Late Night Cafe.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Based on a lot of what I see on the internet, there's not many of those trees around. 

And those trees grow in the soil of shared experience so yet again, get the counsel of people you respect.

Phil


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Ah, this ain't nuthin' that a good enema won't cure... 
But now, after reading the "let-us foam" thread, I guess I need to apologize...
Agreed about letting food be food, rather than a science experiment.
At least with some of the phun-duh-mental elements, like lettuce.
It has a texture and composition that should be appreciated and presented as recognizable.
Not a "goo"...


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

"Food is so simple"

Food _is_ simple... preparing it can be complicated. We are all here to learn. I think.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

selling it, serving it, decorating it, the business of food, flavor combinations, politics of food, bev and food, how to match your strengths/passions with $, 
food science or the whys.....reading about friends, acquaintances who have the same cult...food. 
learning, stretching, growing......but most of all networking with others whom you share a common bond with......

As to teaching....it was a rude wakeup call a couple of years ago when a mid 30 something mother showed up at market with 3 small children in tow.....it was kid's day and I was making applesauce. She NEEDED a recipe. um.....peel the apple, put it in the pan, cover the pan, set it on med-low for about 15 minutes and there it is....you may need to shmush it alittle.
This is something I've taught preschoolers....two-three year olds, four year olds were making fillo dough strudel. But what hit me square between the eyes was not her cooking ignorance (well there was that), but that she was ok asking for information.....


as a follow up, one of the most talented chefs I've played with asked a couple of months ago how to make applesauce.....whether to peel prior to cooking, food milling......this is a guy who's been saucier at the top rated US restaurant (the one in NYC). Really good that he feels ok asking for info.

Cheftalk offers that, and many of us are grateful that Nicko has stuck with it through the years.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I know I've asked questions in the past that some would consider to be so simple that I shouldn't have asked. The thing is we all come from different backgrounds and share one common interest...food. I grew up in SE Georgia. We ate a lot of regional food. My interests have gone beyond what I grew up eating and I wish to go beyond the comfort zone in food prep. There are things I hear about or ingredients I see that I don't know how to cook. Yes, I am vey proficient at using google to search or reading recipe books. However, if you haven't cooked or even tasted the particular food in the past, it's hard to know if a recipe will actually work. I prefer trying something that I know someone else has made and it turned out well before I waste time and money on something that fails. Living on a budget, if I buy a new food, it needs to be edible. I've gotten some great ideas here and have cooked recipes other people have shared. 

For a long time, I was intimidated by the level of experience here. I didn't post a lot at all and always felt my posts were beneath everyone here. Then I learned that the only way to gain experience is to ask questions and learn from people who know. I thank Nicko for creating a site where cooks of all experience levels can come together and learn from each other.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Chef,
The one reason I throw up questions is so that I sometimes get answers from real experience, not the internet. I can always use the internet to find out the grass is not green and the sky is hardly ever blue. One thing that kind of bothers me is someone who researches the internet and answers questions like it is coming from real experience. Sometime the research is not deep enough and it will sometimes actually misdirect someone. I'm refering to the pro forums. I zip through and if there is something I have direct experience with, I'll reply. I usually do not reply to something I know nothing about.
Now for a real question.
I just got a 1962 Corvair coupe. Dealer installed factory Air (SWEET!)
Now, do I sell the finished '74 Jensen Healey to bring the Vair to Sweet? or do I wait and redo thew Vair slowly?
pan


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Leave the Healey in the warming drawer, and let the Corvair slow bake on about $250 a month for six years...
A final flash charge of cash may be needed to give it the right "caramellized glazing"...


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

If you've figured out that you love something, but dont understand it, cos theres so much of it, you ask for help. End of!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Gaun yersel', Bughut!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

you guys typing English?


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Nae...


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Have a drink, count your blessings, and if you don't like it here -- don't come.

We're human. Perhaps not everyone is a super hero like you.

Personally, I love "stupid" questions -- because they usually bring up topics that are very worthy of discussion.

As a professional... give.

Cheers! S


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Ishbel is being supportive... Definitely not english


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Aye, yer no wrang, BH!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oh, the other England breakaways that speak/write with an accent....
BH?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

'England breakaways' shroomgirl?

Go an wash your mouth out... we are not 'breakaways'.. In fact, OUR king became the king of the United Kingdom.. not the other way around


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

As much as we respect the english, we are not english. and definitely not breakaways. They tried to conquer us on many occasions in our history, but we're striving to be an independent nation again. Hey, I sound like an SNP (Scottish National Party) candidate. Either that or i've seen brave heart too often.
Anyway we're Scots


----------



## atltournant (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice attitude.As a friend put it to me when I was griping one day about "It's common sense;why doesn't he or she know that?",he said "What is common sense to us is not to everyone."

Part of being a professional in this industry is to be willing to teach to those who don't know [and without being a completely arrogant putz about it unless you're a CMC with the goods to back it up] and to always be willing to learn more than what you do.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ok, my ignorance is showing through......Irish, Scots, English, Welsh.....not sure where their allegiance lies. Saw Brave Heart, just watched the Aussie actress in Elisabeth, actually studied Henry the Eighth for a semester is college (way better than a seedy novel, that guy was something else)......

this is a definate area I could use re-educating. USA has a young, strong country's bravado.....our schools did not really address foreign history that much.....a smattering of world history that needed to cover, well everything else that's happened since well forever, in a few months......

There was alot more US history that also mentioned the other countries involved....but since we are alittle over 200 years old that frankly is not that much history. And the books used were usually written with a "white man's" veiw point.....women, other ethnic races, anyone who did not fit the profile got a short shrift......not trying to pick a fight, just remembering the history lessons of 1960-70's.....
One of the funniest, saddest things, is my sister in law has a master's degree in education and really does not know Asian....take your pick.....countries.
Generic national geographic stuff, not in the catalog. In charge of thousands of children's education each year.

Interesting, to compare that to the inclusive class I took in Early Childhood degree that had one semister, one brief section on autism....or one project on working with blind kids.....um hello, and they will be mainstreamed into regular classrooms. Believe me when I say there was not alot of thought put into educating the educators on child diversity in learning..........


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, this is a bit harsh, don't you think? Yes..there is the internet but some people don't know how to navigate it or are lazy. Some people also need more handholding than others.

I do understand totally where you are coming from, because sometimes when I read the forum and some of the questions posted I too shake my head in wonderment...but I'm NEVER ever rude enough or Narcissistic enough, ( even with 30 years experience in cake decorating) to EVEN BEGIN to think I know "EVERYTHING."

And, you may have a "TREE OF COMMON SENSE" growing in your back yard, but I don't think that you're really taking good care of it, nor eating it's fruits when you come here and make this kind of post.

It made me sad to read what you had to say, and posts like this are very , very hard hitting to some of us...especially those of us that have a hard time with ENGLISH as a second or third language.

I'm just going to put it down as you having a frustrating and difficult day and didn't censor your self or your thoughts before you hit the "SUBMIT REPLY"

I must say, that I love it here, this is the ONLY forum that has come across with the UTMOST professionalism, and respect...even when poking fun at each other.

If this is your "TRUE" feelings and you are not apologetic, then maybe this is not the forum for you, there are many, many forums out there that trive on drama, in fact encourage it.

But, as I stated before, maybe you just need a hug today? 

(please excuse my poor English and Grammar...post like yours make me very hesitant to participate more ...Just so you know, since we are sharing our opinions...)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

"posts like yours make me very hesitant to participate..."

Kinda says it all. Nicko designed this site to further culinary information, give space to those that want to just hang out with others that cook...or wanna cook.....

I for one, hate reading that someone is hesitant to participate because they may ask a "stupid question".....


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Risque Cakes
As a Scot - I can only say that we learn English at school, but many of us choose to use the languages of Scotland (other than the Gaelic) in our everyday life - Lallans and the Doric.

You write well enough for me to understand, so as we Scots would say 'dinnae fash yersel'...!


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Risky,

Your English is fine.

We'll have to work on the "double meanings" of some of the words.

Like "compliment" (i think that was one you were have minor diffiiculty with)

It can either mean to go well with something, "That shawl compliments your dress." or to give praise, like in giving a compliment, "You have made some very nice pastries."


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Y'know, I thought we might have been a tad hard on ma facon. Perhaps He/she was having a bad day/pms/kids were playing up/not getting any. But after checking out previous posts, i reckon he/she is simply down on people and thinks arrogance is cool. Please correct me if i'm wrong. On that subject, am i right in thinking Ma facon is french for My way. Hmm
I would seriously love to know what Ma Facon considers to be "real food" and"real questions" ...no really


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Shroom,
What you were saying struck a real chord with me. I've long believed schools and universities dont cover the real life issues that would assist kids as they grow and those they do cover are laughably short and often leave people hungry for more with no where to find it... Unless theyre willing and able to pay for it privately.
I think, for instance that sign language should be mandatory for at least a year at some level of education. I have a list of gripes. I'm half-way through putting my 3rd son through high school, so you can imagine.


Anyway we Scots are a patriotic, passionate and often arrogant lot. Reminds me of the Americans 
I guess we should stick to the international english when on a thread, but its good to talk to a fellow Scot now n then.cos thats how we hear the language spoken around us on an everyday basis. I for one promise to just lace my threads lightly with illegible stuff out of respect for others. And i wont assume that the whole world knows our history cos obviously it doesnt.
Slainte(cheers)


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

After much reflection... isn't part of the beauty of cheftalk the fact that we are able to interject and share our true natures. We are all allowed to wear the Grumpy t-shirt on occaission....

XXXOOO Cheers! Stevie


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

?? did I use the word "COMPLIMENT" in my post? I have no recollection! I"m getting soooooooooooo old..:lol:

************************************************** **
off topic, when I was a single girlie in NYC I was very enamored of an Irish ( from over there...)Soccer Player/Bartender and my very best girl friend was German ( from over there)..we'd go drinking at his particular bar and between the 3 of our accents, we were a "sight" for sore ears..lol

not only did I discover I had a talent for baking and pastries...I also discovered an ear for "ACCENTS!" lol

Which came in handy the other day when I was the go betwen a Creole Speaking Haitian , my Electrician and my South American Wall guy...lol


----------



## bbay (Nov 22, 2007)

honestly, i joined this place because i needed opinions from people who have had experiences using different large scale resaurant equipment. typing 'unbiased review + [piece of equipment]' doesn't pull up any unbiased opinions.

i guess that puts me in the 'i can't, i don't know how, where can i get' category.

some times there isn't enough information in a google search; some times people just want you to do the google search for them...


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

listen just because you come home from work and had a hard day. doesn't give you the right to post something like that. this forum isn.t only for pros so soak your feet and post something a little bit nicer or move on captain. I mean it.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

ChefRAZ;199611 said:


> listen just because you come home from work and had a hard day. doesn't give you the right to post something like that. this forum isn.t only for pros so soak your feet and post something a little bit nicer or move on captain. I mean it.[/quote
> 
> AMEN TO THAT!


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

I *was* a while ago... :lol:

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/profe...tml#post197383


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

bbay,
in the professional section you may find answers to your industrial equipment queries. Heaven knows the guys that have been around forever working in country clubs, hotels, large restaurants or that teach culinary have answered what would be basic questions that can be answered by students that have been asked through the years. Not only is it ok, but you may learn that others who are not bold enough to ask, also are looking for the same answers.
Happens more times than not.

Take some time and read through the different sections.....each has it's own set of posters, has it's own "flavor" and it's own expertise.

For example there are numerous posters in the Professional Chef section that are Execs or have been exec chefs in country clubs, hotels, restaurants......some small some large. There are some that have worked in fast food, there are some that buy premade, there are some that buy direct from farmers.......there are personal chefs, there are caterers there are food writers........there are teachers. There are tall white hat guys as well as baseball cap girls. Each brings their own experience to the playground. Each is valuable.

Professional Catering.....different animal than the restaurant guys......different animal than the personal chefs.....the reason why there is a different forum for caterers is that we have much different needs. I've posted something recently on what offsite pro caterers deal with......

Students....well that's self explanitory

Then into the open to everyone forums.....some of the "at home cooks" have way more experience than alot of us....KY has amazing knowledge in butchering, heirloom seeds/vegetables, processing from scratch.....
Shel has a wealth of knowledge in higher end artisan products, Mezz too.....
All are "at home cooks" all have knowledge those of us in professional kitchens have relied on.....

There are some things that are inherent with chefs, a huge proportion of us cannot spell....and for whatever reason spellcheck does not work on Cheftalk.....most are more than willing to share knowledge because they know that when they show up with a question it will get the thoughtful respect that they've shared.

Everyone goes through rough times. Some on this site have had horrible diseases that have left them housebound....their passion for cooking and the interaction of this site help dull their loneliness and pain. We had an incredibly knowledgable cookbook reader that was from Montreal who adored making pastries. We've not heard from ISA for years, but I think of her and remember her each time someone waxes poetry about French pastry.

There have been angry obnoxious posters who were just mean....they never lasted long.

ok. enough.....you get the point.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

oh well, that explains it, I can't even remember what I had for breakfast some days! :smiles:

and AMEN to what the shrom states, sometimes passionate people have the most knowledge...be it technical or more organic.

I learned more looking into my Auntie's kitchen than I ever learned in school, and I still can't figure out some of the things they (aunties did!)

I also, "inherited" my mom's old Culinary School recipes ( she went to culinary school for baking and pastries when I had to climb on the bottom shelf of the steel tables to reach the goodies) Unfortunately...they are in another language..( I can read it ) but the measures drive me nuts!

the measurements are almost all in "cans" and in school those cans vary in sizes..lol!!!

for example...a #10 can? ( which Is where I bake my Brioche dough for party sandwiches)


----------

